# Guinea pigs some info feel free to add on!



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Abyssinian Stats
Scientific Name: Caviidae porcellus
Size: 8 to 9 inches
Origin: South America, specifically the Peruvian Andes
Life Expectancy: 7 years
Temperament: friendly, active
Varieties: none

The Abyssinian guinea pig, a popular breed, has a coat made up of rosettes. Rosettes appear on each shoulder, over the back, on each hip and across the guinea pigs rear. The 1.5 inch thick coat is coarse and dense. 

Information found on Guinea pigs!

WHY DO GUINEA PIGS NEED VITA-DROPS EVERY DAY?
OASIS VITA-DROPS for GUINEA PIGS is the only formula to provide the full amount of vitamin C guinea pigs (cavies) need daily. Like humans guinea pigs cannot make the vitamin C required to prevent illness - specifically scurvy. The vitamin C humans and guinea pigs need must be consumed daily as part of our regular diets. Vitamin C is an easily oxidized vitamin that will be destroyed by direct sunlight or mere passage of time - 60 days is about the limit unless the vitamin C has been stabilized. Oasis uses only high-grade stabilized vitamin C in our Vita-Drop Focus-Formulas.

HOW MUCH VITAMIN C DOES A GUINEA PIG NEED?
An adult guinea pig will drink about 4 ounces of water per day - a bit more during warm weather and a bit less during cold winter months. At that rate Oasis Vita-Drops provide 10mg of vitamin C daily. This is the amount agreed upon by guinea pig experts and breeders. Younger smaller animals will consume less water - but also require less vitamin C. The vitamin C requirements self-adjust as the guinea pig grows and consumes more water.

TWO SIZES AVAILABLE:
OASIS VITA-DROPS for GUINEA PIGS is now available in two convenient sizes:
2 ounce bottle with eyedropper for single pet use
16 ounce bottle with a dispenser cap for breeders and multi-pet households

BASIC INSTRUCTIONS:
OASIS VITA-DROPS for GUINEA PIGS can be added to the food or the drinking water, whichever is more appropriate an accepted by the rabbit. The preferred method of using OASIS VITA-DROPS for GUINEA PIGS is to add the concentrated liquid supplement to the guinea pig's daily drinking water (whenever possible, use a sanitary water bottle instead of an open water dish, which can be easily contaminated with debris). Guinea pigs readily drink this mixture, but if desired the vitamins may be applied directly to their food.

other Guinea pigs

Guinea Pigs are easy-going rodents that originated from South America. The guinea pig, also known as a cavy, is one of the few small animal pets that might enjoy sitting on the lap of its owner. Guinea pigs have distinctive vocalizations and weigh approximately 2 pounds. The American Cavy Breeders Association recognizes 13 breeds, which all belong to the Cavia porcellus species.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

You forgot to add........CUTE


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> You forgot to add........CUTE


Your to sweeet! heheh!


----------

